# 2 more in process



## Dale Allen (Apr 8, 2018)

The top one is from a thyua burl blank.  I got 6 of them that are 7/8" sq x 5" long with great color and figure.
The bottom one is a 1" sq x 6" redwood burl.  I think I'll have to order more of those.  It is at .936" now and hopefully I won't loose much of that in the process so I can use one of the cigar labels I have that are for a really hefty cigar.


----------



## mark james (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking nice Dale.  I look forward to the final result!


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm a little concerned about the redwood burl because it is not stabilized.
Should be an interesting challenge.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Apr 8, 2018)

2 of my 3 favorite burls right there, they should make beautiful pens.


----------



## magpens (Apr 8, 2018)

I get the impression that you are making "faux cigars" . Is that a good guess ?


----------



## Dale Allen (Apr 9, 2018)

magpens said:


> I get the impression that you are making "faux cigars" . Is that a good guess ?



Yes it is.


----------



## Dale Allen (May 5, 2018)

Here is the final result with the redwood burl.  It was not a problem to turn and ended up being a 58 size (a little more than 7/8" in diameter).
It's also over 6.5" long.  One of the largest I'm made.  The other one will have to wait a while.


----------



## Dr Robert (May 19, 2018)

Dale Allen said:


> Here is the final result with the redwood burl.  It was not a problem to turn and ended up being a 58 size (a little more than 7/8" in diameter).
> It's also over 6.5" long.  One of the largest I'm made.  The other one will have to wait a while.





Really nice Dale! Very, very innovative! What adhesive do you use to apply the labels and do you seal them with anything, ie CA or resin?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

